# Sparta R100



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Who is going to be there???

I am booked in Lacrosse.... Cant wait for this one:darkbeer:
Mathews tour,Mcpherson Guitar plant tour,

Oh Yeah.......... 100 of the finest Rinehart targets to shoot at..

Hope to meet a few AT'ers there:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Me, my dad and a few friends should be there


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

I was really planning on attending until my new job had a schedule change


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

My wife and I will be there. We shot it last year for the first time, and we had an awsome time. Sparta Rod and Gun Club did an excellent job last year. Hope this year is no exception.


----------



## 2dwudz (Mar 8, 2009)

Last time I shot it was at Horicon Marsh Bowmen and had a blast....only shot the 50 exotic targets. Hope to make it this year....have never been to the Sparta course. Am familiar with that area of the state though so it should be a nice walk in the woods even if I shoot like crap.


----------



## chriswis (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello,
The Rotary Club here in Sparta is hosting a Blues Festival the same weekend as our R100.It starts on Friday night at 6:00 if you are in town early and Saturday night the Groove Hogs headline for 7 to 10.The park is right in town and we'll have a poster at the club grounds.And yes they have a beer tent!

see you soon
 Chris
Sparta RG


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

what's the date on the r-100?


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

carlosii said:


> what's the date on the r-100?


July 25-26:thumbs_up


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

We have a group coming as well, although I think I am the only one who wants to go to the Mathews tour  Where is everyone staying at?


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Myself and some friends will be up there. Were are doing the camping thing at Leon Valley Campgrounds. Hope to have a great time. I know we did in Duluth.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Me and the Fam will be there. see ya there Sandy... :zip:


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Nikki00 said:


> We have a group coming as well, although I think I am the only one who wants to go to the Mathews tour  Where is everyone staying at?


We are staying at the Baymont Inn in Onalaska:darkbeer:


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Bump for Sparta:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Im going also. Camping at the bike trail campground and plan on doing some biking also.


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

me and my son are staying at leon valley campground. any one else staying there??:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

igradner said:


> me and my son are staying at leon valley campground. any one else staying there??:darkbeer::darkbeer:


We just reserved a spot @ Leon Valley yesterday. They said they only had one more left!


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

We have 3 sites. I got them reseved in march. We will most likly have some extra room if someone needs it. Pm me if you think you might and I will check my list of people that are with use. Hey Zimtown are you and the wife with us or are you staying with whats his face


----------



## chriswis (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello,
As of July 1 Leon Valley Campground is booked out for tent sites but has 8 RV or trailer spots available. We do have a list of other campgrounds on our website www.spartarg.com/archery.html My cell # is at the bottom of webpage if you have any questions.
See you soon 
Chris


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

chriswis said:


> Hello,
> As of July 1 Leon Valley Campground is booked out for tent sites but has 8 RV or trailer spots available. We do have a list of other campgrounds on our website www.spartarg.com/archery.html My cell # is at the bottom of webpage if you have any questions.
> See you soon
> Chris


Yup , we ended up getting an RV site even though we are tenting it. It was only like $10 more then the "tent" sites


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

The wife and I just pre-registered yesterday, had a heckuva time finding a hotel, but booked one in Onalaska. We shot at Sparta last year and had a blast.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

daninmn said:


> The wife and I just pre-registered yesterday, had a heckuva time finding a hotel, but booked one in Onalaska. We shot at Sparta last year and had a blast.



I am also staying in Onalaska:darkbeer:


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

Last year we shot both ranges in one day because we had to get back home, this year grandma is babysitting and we're looking forward to being there both days. The blues fest is a nice bonus, too. Should be a good time.


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm starting to pumped up for this one, we have never been to a r100 before. me and my family will be driving all the way from thunder bay, ontario, canada. should be about an 8 hour drive.
hopefully we can get together for a few :darkbeer::darkbeer: at leon valley campground. sounds like it is going to be full of archers:mg:


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

how are the mosquitos, blackflies, etc down in sparta???? do i need to bring our thermocells????


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

igradner said:


> how are the mosquitos, blackflies, etc down in sparta???? do i need to bring our thermocells????


We brought them last year Bro........ Bring'em:wink:


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes bring your thermocell. You will be happy you did.


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

oh common guys, lets talk sparta here..................................c:c:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

igradner said:


> oh common guys, lets talk sparta here..................................c:c:


It is only 12 more days


----------



## warthog22-250 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Sparta R-100*

I'll be there with the family, camping out, it'll be our first time to an R-100. Was it hard to get a Matthews tour?


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

warthog22-250 said:


> I'll be there with the family, camping out, it'll be our first time to an R-100. Was it hard to get a Matthews tour?


Nope, Just call Mathews @ (608) 269-2728 to schedule.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

does anyone know what days the novelty shoots are, and what they are?


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> does anyone know what days the novelty shoots are, and what they are?


ttt


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone have an extra campsite @ Leon Valley ? Our group started at 6 and is now at 11 :mg:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> does anyone know what days the novelty shoots are, and what they are?


SATURDAY

6:30 am to 2:00 pm Registration

12:00 to 5:00 Top Dog Pit Shoot

3:00 Steel Challenge



SUNDAY



7:00 am to 11:00 am Registration

2:15 Milk Jug Shoot

2:45 Iron Buck



(various novelty shoots both days

run by SR&G staff)





Sparta Rod & Gun Club

ARCHERY RAFFLE

Drawing: Sunday, July 26th

2:00 p.m. at Sparta Rod & Gun Club - Rinehart R100 Shoot


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

6 more days!


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

5 more sleeps:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

4 more sleeps:shade::shade:


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

3 more sleeps

actually only 1 sleep till we start the trek town to sparta:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## stemp2l (Jul 22, 2009)

maybe i will be


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

*Sooooo*

Where we all meeting up in the Am???????????

Or PM..............:shade::shade::shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

xxxDREN said:


> Where we all meeting up in the Am???????????
> 
> Or PM..............:shade::shade::shade::darkbeer:


Wherever the beer is cold


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

It would be kinda cool to meet some of yall.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

:shade::shade: Ok,We are now in Superior WI.... Having a cold one at the hotel...... Gonna hit Gander,and then get a good nights sleep.

5 hours to go,on the road early...... Sparta here we come:banana:


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

DANG I wish it was closer. I live about 4 hours North of Sparta. Its a big hike up to there and I have comps on those days :mg:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

xxxDREN said:


> :shade::shade: Ok,We are now in Superior WI.... Having a cold one at the hotel...... Gonna hit Gander,and then get a good nights sleep.
> 
> 5 hours to go,on the road early...... Sparta here we come:banana:


We are leaving in the AM to head down :teeth: Only about 2 hours and 20 mintues from us :teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

shot pretty good today.

stop by the la crosse archery booth and check out some B&M Slings. We have some samples there and if your interested in other colors i can make it for you right away and put it in the mail tuesday.

thanks and good luck on day two


Billy From B&M


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

I shot pretty bad today but we had a really good time. Lookin forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

I had a great time this weekend. Hope everyone else did as well. I shot ok. I got 514 on the safari side and 511 on the NA side. I want to say thanks to all the people who worked this event. The did a wonderfull job. Can not wait to come back next year.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Had a great time on Saturday*

Finally shot my first R100 and have to say it was a blast! - will definetly be doing it again

Want to say thanks to Rinehart for offering such a great event and the Sparta Rod & Gun club for doing an awesome job hosting the R100 

Teamed up with Chequamegon and his two boys Olin and Hayden 























































One of the novelty shoots – hit the life savor on the back of the alligator across the pond while standing on a floating boat - this guy made it look easy!









Trying their luck on the running boar novelty shoot





























Ping pong balls on a string – pin one to the backstop and win a hat 



















Tim

:smile:


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

*Sparta*

We had a great time with you Tim, as we always do!
Eric

Olin/Gator...47 yards on the boat:









Hayden/Gator...51 yards, the staff didn't want anyone 12 and under on the boat, so they had to shoot from shore.









SSSHHH, what is that up ahead?









Tim, taking aim at the great beast!


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

So how did we all do at the shoot? 

I got 917 for the 100.........
475 African......................
442 North American...........


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

480........african
491........N.American

even managed to 2 scoring arrows on the novelty gator shoot. that was awesome, it was like shooting really hungover..............which i'm used to:darkbeer::darkbeer:

and dented in one of the pingpong balls but did not pierce it so not lickets on that one:thumbs_do

also made it to the last round of the iron buck shootout, missed just to the right at about 70 yrds.

can't wait for next year


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bowtech Brother said:


> Here are a couple of mine.


For some reason I do not remember that elk target??!!?? Hmmm... I didn't think I had THAT much to drink :confused2: It was a very fun weekend though :teeth:


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

Nikki00 said:


> For some reason I do not remember that elk target??!!?? Hmmm... I didn't think I had THAT much to drink :confused2: It was a very fun weekend though :teeth:


i don't remember it either????? and it is not in any of my pics.:mg:


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont remember that elk either and I also got 2 tickets on the gator shoot.


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

467 on north american, 497 on African. I did score with all 3 arrows on the alligator, though.:teeth:


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Man I did not get any arrows scored on the alligator. But I did get sea sick, even thought I had some captian in me the night before.


----------



## moeamundson (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for attending the R100 at Sparta and would like comments and suggestions for next year. Santa Claus


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

moeamundson said:


> Thanks for attending the R100 at Sparta and would like comments and suggestions for next year. Santa Claus


Ya'all did a great job hosting this shoot! Our group will be back for sure next year :teeth: Even though you did put me to work attending to your seat while you had something else to do  And I see you took Chris' advice and joined us on archery talk :thumbs_up
-Nikki


----------

